# Another rescue



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I saw this on the news last night. I couldn't go to sleep. I kept thinking of this poor baby. I try to figure out how it happens. I wanted to get out of bed and hold the girls all night. The good news he's been rescued by the Shamrock Foundation and they will find him a good family.

Dog dumped from car window left for dead in trash bag - wave3.com-Louisville News, Weather & Sports
A reward is being offered by the Humane Society of the United States in the hopes of finding those responsible for a serious case of animal cruelty. It comes after a dog is dumped from a car window an


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - there aren't words for this.:smmadder: What monsters there are out there.:w00t:What in the world could the little angel do to cause someone to mistreat him that way and leave him for dead? :smcry: And never in a million years would I have believed it was a Maltese with all the dirt caked on Karma. What a beauty he is!!! I can't believe that they say he'll be able to heal without surgery given pelvic fractures. Thank god he's safe.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Is there a website or something that we could follow this story and get information for possible adoption?
This just breaks my heart!! how could people be so cruel to these poor defenseless animals!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You're right they are MONSTERS!!! Don't tell me our country doesn't need prayer! Where are the morals in this world? I hope this little guy finds a home that is so loving that Karma will spend the rest of his life in pure happiness!!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

He is SO beautiful. The thing that makes it so hard to quit feeling sad is that even though he's safe now you can't quit thinking about what the poor thing went through. So very sad. I just can't even begin to understand hoe an actual living human being could do this.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

To follow his progress The Shamrock Pet Foundation has a facebook page.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Some things in life may be worth going to h*ll for, finding these people and subjecting them to "karma" might just be worth it. They make me ill!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

This just makes me sick to my stomach. WTH??? Why would someone go out of their way to do this to an animal? I just don't get it. People are disgusting.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope and pray that there is a special place in **** for people who abuse animals. NOTHING and I mean NOTHING that this little angel did, warrants this kind of abuse! May the person (or people) responsible for this tragedy, always be looking over their shoulder because I hope the hounds of **** are right on their behinds. As you can tell, this is my soapbox.. There was a man in a neighboring town that got mad at his parents and put their 4 lb Yorkie in the washer and then in the dryer. The little baby had 2 broken legs and he would get it out of the dryer, comfort it and stick it back in. The little baby died and he is STILL in jail. The animal rights people in our area have turned out in force to keep his worthless scum behind bars for as long as we can. He has been beaten up several times by inmates--even they can't abide someone like this....
God bless this little angel and I will be keeping him in my prayers


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How can anyone hurt such a innocent little dear - it is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I just don't understand how someone can do this. I'm at work, trying not to let the tears show, because this is just so horrible. What a beautiful little baby - I hope he recovers and has a life full of nothing more than love!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Omg!!!! Some people disgust me.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Un-freakin-believable. People make me sick. But at least he's out of the he!! he was in and I'll bet there are hundreds of people lining up to adopt him and he is going to end up spoiled rotten and treated like royalty. Now where's Steve? Mommy needs to hug him after seeing that.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I cried so hard when I read this. I remember a bag of puppies thrown in a field near my house 10 years ago.Lucky I found them.... Luckily they weren't hurt and we never found out who did it...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

There are a lot of cruel people out there. Very sad.....I am happy this little one has been rescused.


----------

